
How Will Google Demote Russian Propaganda in Their Search Results? - mariehaynes
https://www.mariehaynes.com/how-will-google-demote-russian-propaganda-in-their-search-results/
======
HaoZeke
Practically speaking it'd probably require an ip ban

